# Dưỡng da tay quan trọng không kém dưỡng da mặt, tại sao vậy?



## uyenlam (24/8/18)

Đến một độ tuổi nhất định, bạn sẽ nhận ra rằng bộ phận tố cáo dấu vết thời gian rõ nhất chính là bàn tay.

Nếu quan tâm đến việc chăm sóc nhan sắc, bạn hẳn có thể đọc làu làu 10 bước dưỡng da mặt kiểu Hàn. Thế nhưng với khuôn mặt, ngần ấy sự yêu thương rõ ràng vẫn chưa đủ. Mỗi năm, chúng ta lại có thêm hàng ngàn mỹ phẩm ứng dụng công nghệ mới ra đời để giúp mặt đẹp hơn và hơn nữa. Đã bao giờ bạn tự hỏi: _Thế còn bàn tay thì sao? Ai quan tâm đến việc dưỡng da tay?_

Ranella Hirsch – Bác sĩ chuyên khoa Da liễu tại Đại học Botson nhận định rằng: “_Nếu bàn tay và móng không được chăm chút từ sớm, chúng sẽ tố cáo tuổi tác của bạn rõ hơn bất cứ gì_“. Và đó là sự thật. Không phải khuôn mặt mà chính đôi bàn tay mới là nơi phản chiếu mức độ cẩn trọng của bạn đối với ngoại hình.




​Người ta vẫn nói “_cái răng cái tóc là gốc con người_“, nếu thật vậy, có lẽ đôi bàn tay chính là “cái ngọn”. Sau đây là 6 dấu hiệu cho thấy đã đến lúc bạn cần để tâm hơn tới việc dưỡng da tay, bảo vệ ngọn nguồn hạnh phúc này khỏi những mối nguy hại từ môi trường và thời gian.

*1. NHỮNG ĐỐM ĐỒI MỒI ĐỔ BỘ HÀNG LOẠT*
Những đốm đồi mồi màu nâu đến nâu sẫm đang dồn dập nổi lên trên mu bàn tay bạn? Ánh nắng cường độ cao phải chịu trách nhiệm cho hậu quả này. Giải pháp hàng đầu chính là mỗi khi phải điều khiển xe máy, xe đạp ngoài đường, bạn đều nên đeo găng tay với chất liệu vải đủ dày dặn. Nếu không thể làm được, bạn ít nhất nên thoa kem chống nắng hàng ngày cho toàn bộ cánh tay. Bên cạnh đó, bạn cũng chớ quên dưỡng da tay cẩn thận hàng đêm trước khi đi ngủ.

Để giải quyết đốm đồi mồi, bạn có thể cân nhắc tới các loại kem dưỡng đặc trị chứa 2% hydroquinone (hoạt chất làm trắng thoa ngoài da). Những vết nám thẫm màu hơn có thể cần nồng độ hydroquinone lên tới 3%, tuy nhiên bạn không nên tự ý mua về thoa nếu không có chỉ định y khoa. Theo FDA (1982), hydroquinone nồng độ dưới 2% mới được đánh giá là an toàn.




​*2. DA TRỞ NÊN NHĂN NHEO*
Không hề ngâm trong nước nhưng đôi tay bạn vẫn nhàu nhĩ luôn luôn? Đây là biểu hiện của sự suy giảm sợi collagen và thiếu ẩm trầm trọng. Sản phẩm dưỡng chứa retinoid giúp kích thích tăng sinh collagen là giải pháp đầu tiên bạn nên nghĩ đến. Tuy nhiên bạn cần lưu ý rằng, retinoid có thể gây cảm giác châm chích, thậm chí nổi nốt kích ứng trên làn da nhạy cảm. Để hỗ trợ phương pháp này, bạn có thể dùng dầu dừa hoặc dầu argan tinh khiết để massage tay hàng đêm, xoa dịu vùng da nóng rát.

*3. DA MỎNG ĐI VÀ MẠCH MÁU HẰN RÕ DƯỚI DA*
Tĩnh mạch xanh thẫm hằn rõ dưới lớp da mong manh có thể làm mất đi vẻ đẹp nuột nà của đôi bàn tay. Giải pháp tốt nhất là gì? Bác sĩ chuyên khoa sẽ chia sẻ thẳng thắn rằng bạn bắt buộc phải phẫu thuật giãn tĩnh mạch. Giãn tĩnh mạch là tình trạng những tĩnh mạch lớn ở chân hoặc tay bạn bị giãn, tạo ra đường màu xanh ngoằn ngoèo kém thẩm mỹ. Để khắc phục tình trạng này, bạn cũng có thể áp dụng điều trị laser, sóng cao tần hay liệu pháp xơ hóa nhưng kết quả sẽ không rõ ràng bằng phẫu thuật loại bỏ.

Bạn không sẵn sàng phẫu thuật? Một số sản phẩm concealer che khuyết điểm cơ thể có thể là giải pháp tình thế. Với cách này, bạn cần ghi nhớ nguyên tắc phối màu trang điểm. Tĩnh mạch xanh sẽ cần sản phẩm che khuyết điểm tông đỏ, cam và nâu ấm.




​*4. DA NỔI VẢY*
Da khô đến mức thô ráp, nổi vảy và ngứa? Cũng như khuôn mặt, đôi bàn tay phải được tẩy tế bào chết, làm sạch dịu dàng và cấp ẩm đầy đủ. Không cần quá thường xuyên, khoảng 2 lần/tuần vào buổi đêm, bạn nên tiến hành chu trình chăm sóc da tay 3 bước này.

Bạn có thể tẩy tế bào chết với hỗn hợp mật ong trộn cùng đường nâu, rửa lại với nước ấm để biểu bì mềm đi, hong khô tay rồi đắp mặt nạ dưỡng da tay. Trước hết, bạn thoa kem cấp ẩm như bình thường; sau 5 phút, bạn tiếp tục dùng mặt nạ nén ngâm trong toner dưỡng + hyaluronic acid đắp lên cả hai tay và chờ 15 phút thì bỏ ra.

*5. MÓNG TAY BỊ XỈN VÀNG*
Nếu móng tay bạn đột nhiên chuyển màu vàng hoặc nâu mà không hề do chấn thương phần mềm hoặc trang điểm, có lẽ thủ phạm chính là nấm. Với tình trạng nhẹ, bạn có thể dùng hỗn hợp chanh tươi kèm muối tinh chà xát móng nhẹ nhàng mỗi ngày trong một tuần. Nếu đã trở nặng (toàn bộ móng đều xỉn màu, phần thịt bao quanh sưng ngứa), bạn cần đến phòng khám da liễu thăm khám để được điều trị bằng thuốc kê toa. Ngoài ra, đây cũng là triệu chứng của một số bệnh nguy hiểm khác như rối loạn tuyến giáp hoặc suy gan, thận…

Trong suốt thời gian này, bạn cần thận trọng với những hoạt động khiến tay phải tiếp xúc trực tiếp với hóa chất độc hại như sơn móng tay hoặc giặt quần áo, rửa chén bát.

*6. MÓNG TAY GIÒN VÀ DỄ GÃY*
Nếu móng tay ngày càng giòn và dễ gãy hơn, có lẽ cơ thể bạn đang thiếu vitamin B. Mặt khác, đây cũng là biểu hiện của việc tay phải tiếp xúc quá nhiều với hóa chất độc hại. Đeo găng tay cao su để bảo vệ móng khi làm việc nhà là cần thiết, bên cạnh đó, bạn có thể bổ sung liều 2,5 mg vitamin B hàng ngày trong vòng 6-9 tháng để cân bằng chất dinh dưỡng trong cơ thể.




​Bàn tay là nơi bắt đầu tất cả, để làm việc, để nắm lấy, để vỗ về, chở che và truyền đi sự yêu thương. Bàn tay gói gọn những trải nghiệm và năm tháng. Từ hôm nay, hãy nâng việc dưỡng da tay lên tầm quan trọng mới trong chu trình chăm sóc nhan sắc hàng ngày của bạn nhé!

_Nguồn: Elle_​


----------

